# Who needs bulk salt? Call us



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

We have some-call 610-497-9390 
we can ship anywhere or you can pick up but its going fast! The entire country is out!
It is different grades and may be on the finer side however it is salt but it is a mix so granular size differs depending on where we are in the pile.
Finer salt has a higher surface coverage and works faster really. That's why Europe uses nothing but table salt like products. We use more granular salt due to our equipment but the truth is a finer salt is better.
$115/ton FOB sorry but we had to pay allot to get it so we have to pass it on........


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

oh, yes we can and have been shipping all over the mid-west


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

You have a website? 
What is the name of your company? 
Were are you out of?
I would like to do some research?


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

www.chemicalequipmentlabs.com
been is business since 1979
supplied everyone 4 years ago during the last storage
we have it because we are one of the few companies that actually imports full 50,000/ton ships not one that claims too but really gets supplied by companies like us.
It is going fast....we are getting 1000 calls a day


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

115 a ton is way to much,especially if your getting 50000 tons at a time .sell it f or a good price and be happy and buy another shipload


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

Vessel rates have gone up, OT is killing us, we are paying a premium because there is no time to import more so we are buying from other sources that charge more among other factors....I'm sorry you feel it is to high however you need to understand what we go through to secure it for people.....frankly we are getting more than $115/ton. I'm sorry we can't be of service, Good luck in the search, feel bad for you all out there.....TOUGH FOR EVERYBODY!


----------



## captshawn (Dec 19, 2008)

You say call and I did 3 times..Every time they take my information and say they will call back and not once have they..


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

I apologize, call tomorrow and ask for Ed....I'll get it done for you.


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

captshawn, I had the same expierence, finally got through and have 20 ton ordered, see what happens


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

There stuff is just ok... It's salt and better then nothing, but depending on your spreader it may not be great.


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

we are having to mix numerous grades to get something decent otherwise it would all be fines, normally it is much better. We just can't answer the phones quick enough, one of the few left with product so calls are coming from all over the nation and Canada!


----------



## Lunarlandscape (Jan 21, 2008)

For 115.00 a ton delivered I would be in..... But I was quoted 230.00 per ton delivered from you guys.? What gives?


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

I was quoted $240.00 ton delivered on Friday, whats the deal?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

treeman06;1744925 said:


> I was quoted $240.00 ton delivered on Friday, whats the deal?


Sounds like price gouging, isn't that illegal?


----------



## Mattguy (Jan 16, 2004)

Also quoted 220 a ton.


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

sorry guys, truckers are hitting us hard, we are buying salt at a premium now too but we can get it due to our relationships with them but they are hitting us hard too........If you all get trucks cheaper into Delaware, Virginia or north Carolina let us know.......you can buy $105/ton picked up in any of those places, send your trucks in.
These guys are driving $100k rigs, from the east coast to you in bad weather and dead heading......they have to charge allot and I'm sure they are tacking on for the situation but we can't do anything about that.
again sorry, it's going fast in all locations so if you can send trucks and lots of them lets talk.....got allot of salt, economical trucks and allot of them is the problem


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

Do me favor, really, don't want anyone thinking we are getting you.....call any trucker, tri-axel, 24/ton max in DE, VA,NC, dead head the truck and ask for a price.....oh and tell them you need it right now


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

melt all;1745118 said:


> Do me favor, really, don't want anyone thinking we are getting you.....call any trucker, tri-axel, 24/ton max in DE, VA,NC, dead head the truck and ask for a price.....oh and tell them you need it right now


Sounds logical,didn't realize how far you're trucking.Feast or famine


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Where are you trucking from, Chicago?


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Raymond S.;1745241 said:


> Where are you trucking from, Chicago?


Cant be Chicago. There is no salt here. If they were here, they would be sold out no matter how many tons they had.


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

all Midwest and northeast piles have been gone, we are pulling from everywhere and anywhere.....that's what I was saying, it's expensive but we have it......double edge sword.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I thought I saw a 610 number, maybe they're east coast?


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

no, like I said, now we are pulling from Delaware, north Carolina and virginia


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

melt all;1745281 said:


> all Midwest and northeast piles have been gone, we are pulling from everywhere and anywhere.....that's what I was saying, it's expensive but we have it......double edge sword.


Define northeast?

We just had 23 ton delivered for $78 a ton and they said nothing about a shortage............


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

It's pretty hard to come by in Colorado as well...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

jrs.landscaping;1745332 said:


> Define northeast?
> 
> We just had 23 ton delivered for $78 a ton and they said nothing about a shortage............


Same here. Must be regional problem.


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

was told today in Philadelphia area, the highway stock is running low so they are holding everyone off til they get re-stocked. which i guess i believe. 610 is a philadelphia suburbs area code.


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

We have an shipment of salt due to arrive next Thursday/Friday. Due to the high demand nationwide and in order to prevent the state from seizing it upon arrival we are pre-selling the salt. From what we can see on the market this is the only salt due to arrive in the U.S. in time to be useful.
Funds must be transferred and cleared for tonnage requested no later than Tuesday Feb. 12th We were forced to pay for special loading terms and reconfigure the loading ports schedule to accommodate our vessel, we paid a premium for the vessel due to short notice and a premium for the salt.

Therefore the price of salt is $140.00/ton FOB & pre-payment. Our pile is located at the Port of Wilmington in Delaware in zip code 19801…….about 30 miles south of Philadelphia, PA. http://portofwilmington.com/ We only have 35,000/tons, we are getting requests from Canada and all over the U.S. 
We expect our tonnage to be depleted quickly, supply is limited and on a first come first serve basis.

We apologize for the high cost however in order to get the salt here within required time we had to secure positions so our vessel will arrive 2 weeks before all other salt shipments are due to arrive.

We have calcium and magnesium chloride pellets in super sacks $850.00/each sack contains approximately 2200lbs.
Our solution to the high price bags....We have 1/ton super sacks of bulk salt with YPS (ANTI-CAKING AGENT) for $250.00/each. Since we are bagging undried salt the YPS is to try an prevent caking of the salt, should be ok if used within a 2week period.
FOB Marcus Hook, PA 19061

Thank you for your understanding
Joe Kelly
610-497-9390
calls only please


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

I ordered salt tues and it was supposed to be delivered yesterday, I called in the afternoon and they told me today.....waited around all day and still no salt


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

We react to all the unfounded statements from people who criticize about things the have no knowledge of. We are one of the few companies still getting products because of our relationships and resources. We work very hard to do it. Those trains going into IL, thats us. We are paying premiums and bringing product in from further away......nobody likes it if you can't supply then complain when you do what you have too? You dont have to understand, you can think it is b.s. even though the costs are real......you also don't have to buy. You guys on here are tough on people.....all due respect....you really have no clue, how many of you ever bought a ship overseas? Seems people should keep their criticism to themselves until they can speak from a point of knowledge and experience. 
To the man who ordered a load tuesday......I know they had a few port problems but should not have caused that much of a delay. Inbox me with your company info and I will find out whats going on and get it fixed.


----------



## Ccl (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anybody actually got salt from these people?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

In Ct i don't see a salt shortage. I will say the yard in hartford is empty. GT in new haven has salt but i have never seen seen the yard so empty. They did say things will be tight this year. He also related they have salt coming sometime next week. As for the dot taking salt in CT our DOT has 250k tons plus of salt in emergency reserve at the port. No one can pull from that pile for any reason.

When i got salt friday it was interesting seeing the plates on the trucks Not to mention the double trailer tri axles from NY running salt. That does say alot Even one from just north of philly taking three loads.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Has anyone received there salt yet?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Just saying that is what a Sponsor is.....they pay Moose river media to promote their product...I see no issues at all with that.

That being said, I would like to know if anyone recieved salt.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

kickbacks? Advertisers have rights on this site too. Who do you think Moose River pays attention too. The company that pays them 1500/month to advertise or a guy in MI driving a 83 1/2 ton pickup with a fast keyboard. And if you publish false and malicious stuff, you start to incur lawyers fees that make life intolerable. ever wonder why your local paper don't publish the make and model of car accidents. The car dealer in the sports section doesn't like it


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

yes, many have received salt from us including the entire city of Indianapolis, we have been working with mid-west salt to help out the city.....they have received our trucks and rail cars......but don't worry about, we are done with the abuse you get here. Not posting anymore offers here, you guys are on your own.....good luck.
sorry but we are sick of all the false accusations, the unfounded attacks and general all around bad attitude from people we are trying to help.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

melt all;1753378 said:


> yes, many have received salt from us including the entire city of Indianapolis, we have been working with mid-west salt to help out the city.....they have received our trucks and rail cars......but don't worry about, we are done with the abuse you get here. Not posting anymore offers here, you guys are on your own.....good luck.
> sorry but we are sick of all the false accusations, the unfounded attacks and general all around bad attitude from people we are trying to help.


It's the internet. People have opinions, and are voicing them.

No one personally attacked you, it's strictly business. Nothing personal.

Set your emotions aside.

All of your posts within this thread alone, are delayed and avoid the direct answers.

You might find a better experience by providing clear and concise replies to the many people that have openly stated they've paid you, and still haven't received their product yet. Those are the "accusations" that you're creating, by not addressing that users' concerns.


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

sorry that is just not true, read the attacks against us and then people say we are always defending ourselves its a joke.
people here attack you and post unfounded claims. We have heard of 1 guy from jersey that got delayed....I found his load this morning and dispatched it right away and sent him a private mail apologizing profusely for the delay.
I have answered all questions but we don't care anymore......not selling to anyone out there anymore and will not renew our membership here. We pulled our big boy pants up and decided we are better to serve this area, to bad for the rest of the users out there, spoiled by some people who are just looking to slander. Good luck!


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

delayed because we are taking care of phones and dispatching.....sorry I'm not glued to plowsite with nothing to do.....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, we have removed some posts from this thread where some just wanted to attack him, etc. so please, if you are not looking for salt from him, etc. then really no need to reply to the thread and, especially, NO NEED to attack him or his business. he has handled the needs as he explained

thanks all, we would appreciate it


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

melt all;1753404 said:


> delayed because we are taking care of phones and dispatching.....sorry I'm not glued to plowsite with nothing to do.....


If you didn't intend on making money from this site, why pay to be a sponsor?

That's usually how advertising works.

I can't speak for everyone else, but when an email notification comes through...I check it to see what/who replied and respond accordingly if I desire.

Goodluck in the future.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

melt all;1753404 said:


> delayed because we are taking care of phones and dispatching.....sorry I'm not glued to plowsite with nothing to do.....


Want to hire me to be your PR guy? I'll charm the pants off of all your detractors and if all goes well you'll soon be as admired on this site as I am.

All I need for payment is one load of salt delivered to central MN. Deal?


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

I appreciate it Mike However it's just to much.....


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

melt all;1753427 said:


> I appreciate it Mike However it's just to much.....


You've got a very solid offer a couple posts up.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I will close this down for now then...anyone legitimately looking for salt please contact "melt all" as he has posted numbers, etc. here in this thread for you to do so

thanks :waving:


----------

